# Unknown disease- please help



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

So... yesterday i bought 5 cute little fishies. I made sure to make them slowly adapt to the aquarium, but one of my angelfish started chasing them around. He stopped, and then started again a number of times so i tried to calm him down by holding him on the side with the net. I noticed something strange on the new fish: they did a movement like a spasm all the time. Here is a video of them:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rns4X...ature=youtu.be

please help by telling me if its a disease and what i should do! im really worried!
Anyway, i thought to myself that they just hadnt adapted yet and went to training. An hour later i came back and on was dead. Half of his tail was ripped of and his dorsal fin was also half ripped off. My angelfish did the work, im sure because the platies never even gave attention to the lil fishies and the angelfish had started bad with the new fish already. i held the angelfish in the net so that they could not get out and harm the new fish while i set up a little 5 litre backup tank i use in emergencies. By the time i set up the small tank, one more fish was dead. It didnt have a single scratch on it, im sure the angelfish hadnt done any harm. It died just like that. What can the reason be?
Five minutes later, when i had caught and transported the two of the three remaining fish, i found the third floating in the big tank. It was still moving so i tried to swim it around the tank. I put it in the small tank hoping it would be better, but we had a third casualty. Two fish are still alive and im afraid they'll have the same fate as the others, because they still do the spasm thing.
I would appreciate also if you helped me telling what fish they are. The shop owner told me it was some kind of barb, but ive searched and havent found anything similar to them. here's a picture of one them where you can see them better:

http://s1062.photobucket.com/albums/...t=IMG_0428.jpg


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Neither one of those links worked..


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

http://s1062.photobucket.com/albums/t496/yannis2307/?action=view&current=IMG_0428.jpg&newest=1

http://youtu.be/rns4XLvkcv4

now?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's normal, under the circumstances. Tetras twitch like that normally, and they're clearly in transfer distress. They'll be fine.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

thank you.... do you also know what kind of fish they are? and about that stress, they have been doing it 4 days now, although they seem to be gettin better... anyway, i was really worried and now im relieved! thank you..


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

yannis2307 said:


> and about that stress, they have been doing it 4 days now, although they seem to be gettin better...
> 
> 
> > I noticed that they are in a bare tank. You really should add some plants (fake or real) and possibly an ornament or driftwood, SOMETHING to provide them places to hide. This is only adding to their stress level on top of being moved into a new tank. All fish really need to have places to hide.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, that's partly why they're freaked out. They are Black Phantom Tetras, I think. Colors are pale so it's hard to be sure. Might even be serpaes.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

they are in a plain tank because in the big and planted one my angelfish killed three of the five that i'd bought, so as i said in the main article, they are in a small and temporary tank that i use for emergencies...


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

How big is this tank? Angels can become territorial and if the tank is small, might consider the entire tank to be his territory. Platties maybe get pass because they are a known quantity.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

its a 16 g but the platies grew up with the angels so maybe they are used to each other...


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

i also noticed that they havent been eating...


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

If the angels become territorial, and they will if they start thinking about mating, the platties are not safe. I've had angels kill a plecos.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

me, too. A pair of angels taking turns making "dive ram" runs until the pleco was dead. They come from the same area and know they are a threat to eggs. A breeding pair of angels will take over that whole tank. Look for chewed platie fins or jumping out. Keep adult angels alone or trade them in for babies.


----------



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

Yannis, those are female rosy barbs.
(I had a problem with my male Molly and the barbs)
My molly had a fun time chasing my green tiger barbs.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

MCFT umm... no, im pretty sure they are black phantom tetras....


----------

